
Show HN: Lightcube, a Game Written in Octaspire Dern - octaspire
https://octaspire.io
======
octaspire
There are now two games that are written in the Dern language.

~~~
brown-dragon
Nice project! I really like the small and elegant syntax. Any plans for macro
support in Dern?

~~~
octaspire
Thank you :-) Macro support would be a nice addition and I am going to add it
at some point.

